# Native GNU/Linux



## HalosGhost

Hey folks, I've been keeping up with some efforts of devs to get native GNU/Linux distros booting on the TF201 (not through a VNC). And I've stumbled on a few, most notably [ubuntu]. The more I use Android, the more I realize I need a fully fledged OS for my netbook life, and I'd love to have Arch on this slate. There is also project out there, for the Nook Color, to get Arch running natively on /dev/fb0. The first is actually flashable, it is installed as a ROM, which is exactly what I want (minus the fact that it's Ubuntu).

The TL;DR here is that I'd like to get a ROM similar to [ubuntu] but using Arch Linux as the base. Anyone have any thoughts? This is something that I would kill for.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## craigacgomez

Well, it should be possible... but it would require someone to work on the kernel (assuming the ubuntu kernl won't work oob)... userspace should not be an issue though...


----------



## HalosGhost

craigacgomez said:


> Well, it should be possible... but it would require someone to work on the kernel (assuming the ubuntu kernl won't work oob)... userspace should not be an issue though...


Any idea where I could start? I have a thread running over at archlinuxarm.org because I figured they'd likely be my best bet for having full repo functionality, it's here.

I cannot describe how much I'd like to switch over. I love Jermaine's work on AOKP, and I am continuously astounded by the amazing work from the custom ROM community, but Android just isn't a fully fledged GNU/Linux OS yet. And, until it is, it cannot adequately serve my purposes for a netbook replacement (the role my slate is currently playing).

All the best,

-HG


----------



## ronde90

If you head over to xda, there seems to be a lot of headway being made with Ubuntu 12.04 for the prime. A beta should be coming in the next couple weeks from understanding. Here's the link if you're curious: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1603921


----------



## craigacgomez

HalosGhost said:


> Any idea where I could start? I have a thread running over at archlinuxarm.org because I figured they'd likely be my best bet for having full repo functionality, it's here.
> 
> I cannot describe how much I'd like to switch over. I love Jermaine's work on AOKP, and I am continuously astounded by the amazing work from the custom ROM community, but Android just isn't a fully fledged GNU/Linux OS yet. And, until it is, it cannot adequately serve my purposes for a netbook replacement (the role my slate is currently playing).
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Well, I'm not really an expert in Linux compiling and source stuff... but I'd recommend you get in touch with lilstevie from XDA or AndroidRoot... he's been working on the Ubuntu port and would be able to give you a lot of valuable insight... assuming you already know about patching, merging & compiling using toolchains...


----------



## HalosGhost

ronde90 said:


> Well, I'm not really an expert in Linux compiling and source stuff... but I'd recommend you get in touch with lilstevie from XDA or AndroidRoot... he's been working on the Ubuntu port and would be able to give you a lot of valuable insight... assuming you already know about patching, merging & compiling using toolchains...


Yeah, I'm aware of lilstevie's work on Ubuntu. I actually posted a response to his thread, but never got a reply. Odds are I'll stop by an IRC channel I know he frequents and see if I can't get some advice there.


----------

